
We Just Built Skynet in the Desert, Now What? - jordhy
http://bigthink.com/endless-innovation/we-just-built-skynet-in-the-desert-now-what
======
jordhy
I'm fascinated to see the term Yottabyte (1024^8 bytes) for the first time in
a non-academic website.

I wonder if there's any other system that operates at this scale?

